# Cub Cadet 1650 Mower Blades



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

I need a gator blade for this. Cub Cadet part # is 759-3813.

I dont have a way to do a cross reference. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to some gator blades.

http://www.lawnmowerpros.com/Gator-Blades/Cub-Cadet-Gator-Blades.asp

or

http://www.norwalkpower.net/store/pc/Oregon-90-656-BLADE-GATOR-MULCHER-3-IN-1-90-956-6852p482704.htm


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dj722000 said:


> I need a gator blade for this. Cub Cadet part # is 759-3813.
> 
> I dont have a way to do a cross reference. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Oregon Gator Mulcher blade part number is : 90-656


----------

